# BFS and BFQ patches

## arabcian

hello i want to patch default gentoo kernel with bfs and bfq patches but i dont know how to do it

can anyone help me downloading and patching the kernel

----------

## aCOSwt

The easiest way for you to achieve what you want and the easiest way for us to explain how to is certainly to suggest you to rely on portage.

Look at sys-kernel/ck-sources and sys-kernel/pf-sources.

----------

## arabcian

pfsources have both patched but I have strange problems with pf-sources is not booting

my computer freezes at booting kernel

i havent tried ck-sources anyway i will need to patch it for bfq too

----------

## aCOSwt

 *arabcian wrote:*   

> pfsources have both patched but I have strange problems with pf-sources is not booting
> 
> my computer freezes at booting kernel

 

Which version of the pf-sources did you try ?

Do you boot on kvm ?

----------

## khayyam

arabcian ...

there is also "geek-sources" (in the init6 overlay), this has both BFQ and BFS patches.

```
# equery u =sys-kernel/geek-sources-3.6.5

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-kernel/geek-sources-3.6.5:

 U I

 + - aufs       : AnotherUnionFS.

 + - bfq        : Budget Fair Queueing Budget I/O Scheduler.

 + - branding   : Enable Gentoo specific branding.

 + - ck         : Enable Con Kolivas' high performance patchset.

 + + deblob     : Remove binary blobs from kernel sources to provide libre license compliance.

 - - fbcondecor : Use Spock's fbsplash patch.

 - - fedora     : Use Fedora kernel patches.

 - - grsecurity : Use grsecurity patches.

 + - ice        : Use TuxOnIce patches.

 - - mageia     : Use Mandriva/Mageia patches.

 - - reiser4    : Use Reiser4 FS patches.

 - - rt         : Use Ingo Molnar's realtime preempt patches.

 - - suse       : Use OpenSuSE patches.

 + - uksm       : Use Ultra Kernel Samepage Merging patches.

 - - vserver    : VServer provides virtualization for GNU/Linux systems.

 - - zfs        : The native Linux kernel port of the ZFS filesystem.
```

best ... khay

----------

## arabcian

thanks acos ive tried 3.6.6-pf-sources and 3.6.5-pf-sources both couldnt boot and no im not on kvm but i guess it is a problem with amd cpus and with 8gb ram adding mem=4g to boot options let me boot

thanks hayyam now ive added init6 overlay and installed 3.6.5-geek sources with bfs bfq and fedora patches working so far

----------

## aCOSwt

@arabician : Happy it works as you wish.

A little bit of formalism... (Just because I like it   :Rolling Eyes:  and suspect that khayyam too...   :Twisted Evil:  ) The OP asks for "patching default gentoo kernel".

Be aware that neither the pf-sources nor the geek-sources patch the gentoo kernel. Only the ck-sources do.

@khayyam : I would have bet you were running the geek-sources... I would have lost about the setting of the deblob use flag though...   :Wink: 

----------

## 188562

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> The OP asks for "patching default gentoo kernel".
> 
> Be aware that neither the pf-sources nor the geek-sources patch the gentoo kernel. Only the ck-sources do.

 

man man, man wget, man patch

best answer ^

----------

## arabcian

thank you again acos because of the informative answer you gave

i really dont know accurately what gentoo-kernel mean vanilla kernel with gentoo patches or something more? if so yes init6 have no gentoo patchset thats why i used fedora patchset because fedora is bleeding edge too like gentoo and have good maintainers then i chose bfq and bfs patches maybe next time ill try to patch ck-sources with bfq patchset thanks again

Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity and I'm not sure about the former - Albert Einstein ?????

and you teach them how to break an atom s core??? so einstein is a human too!

----------

## 188562

 *arabcian wrote:*   

> thank you again acos because of the informative answer you gave
> 
> i really dont know accurately what gentoo-kernel mean vanilla kernel with gentoo patches or something more? if so yes init6 have no gentoo patchset thats why i used fedora patchset because fedora is bleeding edge too like gentoo and have good maintainers then i chose bfq and bfs patches maybe next time ill try to patch ck-sources with bfq patchset thanks again
> 
> Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity and I'm not sure about the former - Albert Einstein ?????
> ...

 

From this commits all version sys-kernel/geek-sources have full gentoo patchset. So if you need gentoo patches 

```
USE="genpatches" emerge sys-kernel/geek-sources
```

 hardened-sources is 

```
USE="grsecurity" sys-kernel/geek-sources
```

----------

## arabcian

oo nice thanks

----------

